# July '18 COTM Winner: Rivergoer



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Congrats, Rivergoer!


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Congrats to Rivergoer and his sexy little coal roller!


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

Congrats, @Rivergoer!


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Congrats! Hurray for diesels!


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Congrats on the win!


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Thank you, thank you......taking her over to Shell today for a belly-full of ol’ #2 and a celebratory cruze down I-10. 

Yeeee hawww!


----------



## mechguy78 (Jun 6, 2016)

Congrats on the win Rivergoer


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Well done, young man.


----------



## moradajoe (Jan 15, 2021)

ARE THOSE JETTA FLOOR MATS?
*DISQUALIFICATION? 

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

moradajoe said:


> ARE THOSE JETTA FLOOR MATS?
> *DISQUALIFICATION?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


......Love my Cruze diesel and STILL have the mats, only part of the TDI worth saving.....ha


----------

